# How hot does the DSP1124P get?



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I am looking at getting a BFD (finally!), and have a spot in my equipment rack ready, when it occurred to me that it might need to breath more than the rack will allow. There is airflow, but it is not completely out in the open; the BFD would be in a shelf with about 1" clearance up top and on the sides. How hot do these things get?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> How hot do these things get?


They don't get hot at all. They draw about as much current as a night light......

brucek


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I had mine stacked on my Behringer CX2310 with a full size foam rubber mat between them and under them to stop them sliding about. 
They did get a little bit warm so I now use small squares of foam instead of full mats and haven't had any further problems.
Except that now they slide about! :crying:


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Kewl, Thanx!


----------

